# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  MEGA TAKEAWAY- Καθάρισμα ντουλάπας - PART 3

## SV1JRT

.

Ήρθε η ώρα να αδειάσω μερικά ράφια στην αποθήκη μου και να μοιράσω πράγματαβ¦
ΟΡΟΙ:


Μπορείτε να πάρετε *ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑ αντικείμενο* από την λίστα.Πρέπει να έχετε *τουλάχιστον 150 δημοσιευμένα μνήματα* στο HLEKTRONIKA.GR για να μπορείτε να πάρετε μέρος στην δωρεά.Θα τηρηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας για τα αντικείμενα,* ΑΛΛΑ διατηρώ το δικαίωμα* να δώσω τα αντικείμενα σε άτομα που θεωρώ ότι θα τα αξιοποιήσουν καλύτερα.*Τα αντικείμενα θα παραληφθούν από το σπίτι μου στην Αργυρούπολη Αθήνας την ημέρα και ώρα που θα ορίσω ΕΓΩ για τον κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο.* *ΔΕΝ στέλνω τίποτα με ταχυδρομείο ή άλλο τρόπο.**ΔΕΝ κάνω παράδοση στο σπίτι σας για κανένα λόγο.*


Οι παραπάνω όροι είναι οριστικοί και ΔΕΝ αλλάζουν για κανέναν. Να θυμάστε ότι τα αντικείμενα είναι ΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ και τα δίνω σε όποιον μου αρέσει. Αν δεν σας αρέσουν οι παραπάνω όροι, δεν με ενδιαφέρει !!

*ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΑ.*
.

VIDEO Amplifier S-VHS

IMG_20180615_115441_resize.jpg IMG_20180615_115436_resize.jpg 

---------------------

3COM SWITCH GIGABIT  5Port (χωρίς τροφοδοτικό)

IMG_20180615_115558_resize.jpg

-----------------------

ΜΙΚΤΗΣ ΗΧΟΥ - VIDEO  3 κανάλια (χωρίς τροφοδοτικό)

IMG_20180615_115619_resize.jpg IMG_20180615_115635_resize.jpg


..

----------


## nikosp

Με ενδιαφέρει το switch

----------


## SV1JRT

> Με ενδιαφέρει το switch




Δικό σου Νίκο.
Θα κανονίσουμε καφέ στο γνωστό σημείο για την παραλαβή...

----------


## nikosp

> Δικό σου Νίκο.
> Θα κανονίσουμε καφέ στο γνωστό σημείο για την παραλαβή...



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## lepouras

> Δικό σου Νίκο.
> Θα κανονίσουμε καφέ στο γνωστό σημείο για την παραλαβή...



μέρα και ώρα.
ξέρεις ότι απαγορεύετε από τους όρους η παράδοση παραλαβή χωρίς την φυσική παρουσία  ενός διαχειριστή.....  :Biggrin:

----------


## nestoras

Λέπουρα, με το φορτηγάκι να πας. Ότι δε δώσει ο Σωτήρης ξέρεις ποιος θα "φορτωθεί"...  :Wink: 

Συγχαρητήρια για την κίνηση Σωτήρη!  :Smile:

----------


## lepouras

ε καλά. αν δεν δοθούν τα άλλα και δεν θέλει και δεν μπορεί να τα κρατήσει   ο Σωτήρης ή δεν μπορεί να να βρει να τα δώσει αλλού. προκειμένου να πάνε στην ανακύκλωση ε τότε θα τα ανακυκλώσω εγώ.

έχω λίγο χώρο ακόμα και σύντομα θα αδειάσω χώρο.

----------


## agis68

ενδιοφέρομαι για τον μίκτη για φιλαράκο στην επαρχία

----------


## SV1JRT

> ενδιοφέρομαι για τον μίκτη για φιλαράκο στην επαρχία



Δικός σου Αγι.
Στον καφέ που θα κανονιστεί.

----------

agis68 (19-06-18)

----------


## αλπινιστης

Εγω ενδιαφερομαι για τον καφε!
Ειχα χασει και τον προηγουμενο..

----------


## SV1JRT

*
Εφόσον δεν βλέπω άλλο ενδιαφέρον απο το κοινό μου (  ) να λάβει τα υπόλοιπα δώρα,
Προτείνω να κάνουμε ΚΑΦΕΔΟ-ΣΥΝΑΞΗ στο γνωστό μέρος στην Αργυρουπολη,
Για την παραλαβή των αντικειμένων. την ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 24 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ και ώρα 7:00.
περιμένω επιβεβαίωση απο τους ενδιαφερόμενους.
(Λεπουρα και ΚΟΚΑΡ είσαστε επίτιμοι προσκεκλημένοι).


*.

----------


## agis68

ok ειμαι μέσα

----------


## nikosp

Και εγώ θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω

----------

